# Where to get big shad??



## aussieexpat

Last weekend my son and I went to Richland Chambers, we tried to cast net some shad at the boat ramp early that morning but all we got were shad about an inch and half long. Where do I need to look for the larger shad.:help:


----------



## Sunbeam

All of the healthy lakes are swarming with this years crop of small shad.
I have had good luck netting the concrete ramps and bridge levees in the dark.
If you have access to tail race water below dams you normally find some very large gizzard shad.
As the water cools it will get more difficult. Most juggers and trot liners are going to other baits this time of year. 
Try cut perch, catch and cut up a carp or buffalo, beef heart or some of those big live minnows and goldfish.
A few years ago a very experienced commercial cat fisherman on Livingston told me he could sell fish at 50% off if the buyer was suppling the right bait. He spent more than half of his time just hustling bait every day.


----------



## aussieexpat

Sunbeam said:


> All of the healthy lakes are swarming with this years crop of small shad.
> I have had good luck netting the concrete ramps and bridge levees in the dark.
> If you have access to tail race water below dams you normally find some very large gizzard shad.
> As the water cools it will get more difficult. Most juggers and trot liners are going to other baits this time of year.
> Try cut perch, catch and cut up a carp or buffalo, beef heart or some of those big live minnows and goldfish.
> A few years ago a very experienced commercial cat fisherman on Livingston told me he could sell fish at 50% off if the buyer was suppling the right bait. He spent more than half of his time just hustling bait every day.


 Sunbeam, thanks for the reply. I was beginning to think this was a BRAGGING board and not a place to SHARE info. I have plenty of ponds I can get perch I was just wanting to get some fresh cut shad last weekend for a little rod and reel action.
Thanks again


----------



## Jeff G

We seldom use shad for bait . Like sunbeam said there are many more alternatives to use for bait that are excellent . The big gizzard shad are what you are looking to catch . The easiest way we have found them is late at night with two high powered spotlights . They well boil the top of the water and we have even had them fly into the boat if you find the right spot . Problem is we don't find the right spot easily for these and many times we don't find the big ones but just the small button shad . The most radical swarms of huge ones that I ever saw was back in April and May on lake Conroe and they were way back in the coves of peach creek and the one north of it in 6-8 feet of water . I haven't seen the big ones like that since then up near the surface just the smaller ones . 

As the water gets colder , they will go deeper . The larger 7' net with a long line may be necessary and you will find these my blind casting or using your electronics to locate schools of them . 

Personally , I am not good at all at catching the big gizzard shad . My advice many is from what I have been told by other catfishermen when I have asked them . I see most catfishermen throwing around bulkheads, docks, lights and around bridge pylons. Good luck and if you learn anymore to add , please come back and share it with us !!


----------



## tbone2374

Good info guys!


----------



## RodBender54

So far I have had my best luck just outside the Harbor. We have a break water that protects our cove and some reason the bigger shad hang on the lake side of the waterway in just 3' of water. But with cooler temperatures I find it easier to catch them in the afternoon. Like Jeff G said a spot light will work. I noticed a lot of shad jumping in front of my boat the other night in the Harbor 5' of water just from my dock lights.


----------



## Sunbeam

Now we covered the good baits, what is the worse you have used?
Chicken guts
Octopus
My neighbor's cheese bait.
trying to prepare but never using beef blood.
dead three day old baby sparrows.
Spoiled raw oysters


Ok I left some space for add ons.


----------



## John3:16

Dead Mole.


----------



## Spider Wire

Bait of choice is and all was be earth worms or bloody beef heart.


----------



## Jeff G

I've never used earthworms but we met a guy four weeks ago on conroe that caught and landed a 70 pound opp off of the fishing pier where we launch at . Alot of the trotliners here on lake Houston swear by chicken gizzards and they say when they get really nasty after five or more days that they have the best chances of catching the large opps . I watched one of them pull a 42 pounder off his line last year on it. Pretty wild because there just seems like there is such a difference in a live juicy perch verses a rotten piece of chicken gut but go figure .

I pm'd you about a place that was loaded with large gizzard shad over near dove island that I ran across Saturday night while scouting around in the coves.


----------



## pipeliner

You might try the bridges on RC, early the better, you can catch big shad at Lake Mexia off the Comanche bridge in 15ft of water if you are looking for cut bait or large live shad.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker

I have the best luck catching large shad where the drainage pipes come out of the bulkheads.


----------



## Lone Eagle

Boatless Potlicker said:


> I have the best luck catching large shad where the drainage pipes come out of the bulkheads.


Thank you for that information. That might also explain why we catch some nice LMB from areas similar to that.


----------

